# Calgary paramedics being investigated for giving dying dog painkillers



## MMiz (Apr 13, 2009)

*Calgary paramedics being investigated for giving dying dog painkillers*

CALGARY — Two paramedics are being investigated after giving a dying dog painkillers as he sat unable to move in the middle of a street, his owner refusing to leave his side.

Off-duty RCMP corporal Keith Blake needed medical assistance after his pet dog Justice, a German shepherd, was hit by a garbage truck on April 1.

*Read more!
*


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 13, 2009)

> EMS chief Stuart Brideaux said there is no protocol for treating animals and a paramedic’s priority is to care for people, adding the incident *warrants investigation as “an opportunity for learning*.”



In before the people who didn't read the article complains that the paramedic is under investigation.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 13, 2009)

Good for them!  It sounds like they were unable to treat their patient without the dog trying to interfere.  They called a vet, and did everything they could to make sure they did the right thing.  If medicating the dog made it easier to treat the human, I think it was a completely justified choice.  Naturally, there are risks, such as bites, and they were lucky that the dog's owner was the only that was bitten, but sometimes doing the right thing for you patient means something other than rendering immediate care to the human.  Hopefully they are not reprimanded for what they chose to do.

I have actually been dispatched for an "injured person" only to arrive and find out that the "baby" the caller was telling dispatch about was actually a cocker spaniel that had been attacked by a larger dog.  We did what we could for the dog, assisted the owner in getting the dog into their vehicle, and directed them to the closest emergency vet hospital.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 13, 2009)

My background is originally as a RVT (Veterinary Technician) so I agree that this was the right thing to do.  The legalities are probably an issue, such as practicing Veterinary Medicine without a lisence, but in this case who cares.  If it were me that dog would have an IV in about 90 seconds, a litter flowing, and morphine hitting him hard.  Id probably get mybutt kicked for it, but if there is one thing I love more than helping humans in need, it's helping a helpless four-legged creature.  Plus this was a LEO, correct.  It's called professional courtisy.  As long as caring for the animal doesn't interfere with treating humans, then do it.  Not long ago a local animal adoption agency in my area actually provided teh funds for several local fire agencies to get canine/feline non-rebreather O2 masks for the engines.  Pets get smoke inhalation too...


----------



## reaper (Apr 13, 2009)

They were not able to treat their pt, till the dog was dealt with. I think they made the right decision. Sometimes you have to think outside the box and this was one of those times.


----------



## ccc (Apr 13, 2009)

I just want to say that I COMMEND the efforts of the paramedics involved.  To assist the dog in pain. 

My brother is an RCMP officer with a narcotics dog and the dogs are trained to protect their partners no matter what. I feel bad the dog was a hinderence to treating the officer, but it's only doing what it's trained to do in a time of injury. I look at this way, the dog is an officer as well, and I think the paramedics did what they are trained to do, and they did just that, no matter 2 legs or 4, they eased the pain and assisted an officer. 

I know the members of K Division send their appreciation to the 2 paramedics and commend them on their actions as well.


----------

